# Proofing List



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey that list was GREAT!! Thanks for sharing that...obviously these people go to shows a lot and have been around the sport for along time! I'm going to print that off...who cares how much ink I have left!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Great list, thanks for sharing!! This weekend in the obedience ring I was a little concerned on how Jersey would react to the woman next to us using a cane (she had to walk by him to get to her dog)... not that I thought he'd do anything too crazy, but I worried he might try to get out of her way. I'll have to keep this list handy!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey...by the way Julie..how did the trial go this weekend? I'm curious...I want to know!!


----------

